# Quick, fresh, PEACHY GOLD look!



## uh_oh_disco (May 16, 2008)

This is somethng really quick (for me anyway!) which I'll fling on for work/ school if I don't feel like going bare faced. Focus is on the eyes...

YOU WILL NEED
* UDPP/ any other base
* Pale champagne cream eyeshadow
* UD Honey eyeshadow
* MAC Melon pigment
* MAC Off the Radar pigment
* MAC Vanilla pigment
* MAC Reflects Gold glitter
* MAC Pink Bronze pigment
* Fyrinnae Finnegan's Wake eyeshadow (similar to Naked pigment)
* Gold glitter eyeliner
* Mascara


1) Prime your eyes and apply your cream eyeshadow to the lid/ up to where you can feel the eye socket with your finger or preferred brush.






2) Apply UD Honey to your inner lid.





3) Now apply Melon pigment to the outer lid and blend into the Melon...





4) Apply Off the Radar to the crease and blend upwards into your highlight (I used Vanilla pigment mixed with Finnegan's Wake)...





5) Apply Pink Bronze over where Off The Radar and your highlight meet and blend well into both...





6) Dip your gold glitter eyeliner into your Reflects gold glitter, dab off any excess and line your lower lashes carefully...





7) Curl and mascara your eyelashes, fill in your eyebrows!





9) Do your usual face makeup and apply a nude lip colour, here I'm using Honeylove over a peachy lipliner (Natural Collection "Almond")





10) Done!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## glam8babe (May 16, 2008)

gorgeous! i love this look and your blendings soo good


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 16, 2008)

You look really nice. great tut!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 17, 2008)

Oh so pretty, great for summer


----------



## pichima (May 17, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 19, 2008)

stunning !


----------



## Ketchup38 (May 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jun 6, 2008)

Very pretty summery look. May I ask what mascara did you use: it looks great!


----------



## leena (Jun 6, 2008)

thank you very much for the tutorial!


----------



## na_pink (Jun 6, 2008)

this look is really pretty but can i give you a suggestion ? Maybe take pics of the eyeshadow with labels because I don't own any of those eyeshadows but maybe I can recreate the look with eyeshadows i do have ?


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

nice


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Those colours look like honey on your skin, very pretty!


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

beautiful and perfect for everyday


----------



## AnneOyer (Oct 5, 2014)

Great choice of eye shadow. It looks great on your skin! Thank you for sharing some tips and tutorials here.


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jan 5, 2016)

It looks awesome.... really


----------

